# Conspiracy bottle! : ]



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Swiz and Lauren put their heads together to surprise me on my birthday with a really great,( and cool ) star themed bottle for my "new" Star collection!! Swiz...You're a real good man, and a lot of my favorite bottles have come from you over the years! You entertain us all and make the forum a much better place. Muchos Gracias Senor` Swizzle...really appreciate the gesture and very nice bottle. 

 P.S. When I looked it over a dim light bulb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lit up in my aging brain and I remembered _another_ star bottle I had tucked away with marbles in it that came from the attic of my cajun tug captain buddies house,...so DOUBLE thanks to you Swiz.[]
 Now i have _two_ more star bottles, but the one you sent in my new favorite.  Love this bottle.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Conspiracy is a word they made up to make us think about what a conspiracy is. In other words, Its a conspiracy!! I think?!? [&:]

 Yup its true, we've been planning this behind your back for a bit. I let her know when I mailed it so she'd go out and check the mail before you did. [][][] SURPRISSSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

After reading the embossing on the bottom  of Swiz's bottle (Gulden's Mustard) I suddenly remembered another star bottle that came my way from a friend years ago,...dumped the marbles out of it and set it up next to it's sibling for a pic. They look real good together. Here it is,...Again, Thanks a million Swiz.[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet I like the other one better. If you get enough of them you can shove a big cork in 'em, attach a wire and hang them on your Christmas tree. [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2011)

Talk of one memory triggering another...[] Just thought you might enjoy seeing this local (to us) Horseradish bottle. I was thinking it was the only spherical bottle (other than fire gernades) that I knew of till I saw your bottle Swiz...

 "S. ORANGE 18 CONGRESS ST. BRADFORD PA."


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe that bottle I sent you was a horseradish then. I just read Gulden's and assumed it was mustard. They must have tried different products though so it probably was horseradish. Or its gotta be a conspiracy. [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 27, 2011)

> the embossing on the bottom of Swiz's bottle (Gulden's Mustard)


 
 In light of what Swiz just commented ,I need to correct my earlier statement . Embossing reads "Chas. Guldun" on the bottom of both the above star bottles.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

Yours does look almost like a fire grenade. To new to be a target ball. Maybe it was made to look like a fire grenade to advertise how hot their horseradish was? Only Surfaceone knows the real truth. [8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy post birthday Joe,

 I love a good conspiracy bottle, and that one's a *Star!* Gulden had some funky shaped bottles. I know the mustard recipe involves horseradish, at least my tastebud memory bank says so. 






  "CHAs. GULDEN / NEW YORK - This is embossed on one side of a bulbous bodied mustard bottle from this famous condiments firm.  This bottle was certainly used for mustard; the Gulden brand is still being made today though now packaged (unfortunately) in plastic.  It has a wide bore to facilitate extraction of the product, a tooled one-part finish (like most mustards), blown in a cup-bottom mold, and likely has air venting though that is not certain (image off eBayÂ®).  From these features it is reasonable to conclude that the bottle dates somewhere between the late 1880s to early 1910s.  Similar "mustard" bottles were made by and listed in the 1894 Agnew Co. catalog (Agnew 1894).  This specific design for Gulden was first patented by the company in 1875 and variations were used until the late 20th century (Zumwalt 1980).  Click 1922 Good Housekeeping advertisement to see an ad for Gulden's mustard.  Click screw thread finish Gulden's to see a bottle like that in the 1922 advertisement (apologies for the poor quality image from eBayÂ®)." Thanks Bill.

 I haven't found any proof that Gulden made a straight Horseradish.

 "Gulden opened his own mustard company in 1862. He chose Elizabeth Street in New York for his shop, near South Street Seaport, where he could easily obtain the mustard seeds and spices necessary to mix with vintage vinegars.
 By 1883, Gulden's product line included 30 mustard varieties and other products, including olives, capers, cottonseed oil, catsup, and Warwickshire sauce. That year, he moved down the street into a six-story building.
 Drawing from his earlier experience as an engraver, Charles Gulden once asked his brother: "Do you think it would help if we were to attach a spoon to each bottle of No. 6, no extra charge?" Soon, the Guldens were attaching fine, imported spoons to each bottle." From wiki-gulden.

 But I bet he did.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2011)

Surf...Thanks all for the A1, top notch info and the Birthday wishs....Wouldn't it be cool to find a few of those spoons?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder what the spoons looked like? You da man surf!! Should change your name to research wizard or something like that. []


----------

